# Crystal Red Shrimp and Sparkling Gouramis



## Krishs Bettas (21 Jun 2009)

Will the gourami attack the shrimp?


----------



## LondonDragon (21 Jun 2009)

Krish's Bettas said:
			
		

> Will the gourami attack the shrimp?


If they can fit in their mouth any fish will eat shrimp! Except maybe Ottos


----------



## rawr (21 Jun 2009)

As LD said, I think they will be fine with fully-grown shrimp though. I know they have been kept together on a number of aquascapes.


----------



## mr. luke (21 Jun 2009)

They will be fine (if you mean adults). i know from personal experience


----------

